# Iver Johnson **Early color Catalog**



## kz1000 (Dec 4, 2009)

Picked this up recently, Very early color catalog with complete Iver Johnson line, Heavy Sticker with 1936 prices was added over "Iver Johnson Bicycle of Progress Story" so not sure of exact date of catalog. Size is 6" x 8" and opens up to 18" x 24".  Enjoy


----------



## pelletman (Dec 4, 2009)

Templeton?  We should meet at the Ale House for lunch!  I sent you a PM


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that! That is nice! What is the difference in the super mobike and the Deluxe Mobicycle? Is the Deluxe Nickel or Chrome? Are they 28" in the brochure? Can I get copy of the bike in the upper Left corner? I assume that is the Deluxe Mobicycle? Thanks!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 4, 2009)

*Early catalog*

I sent you a PM


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Would you be willing to make a color copy of the velocipede page for me? I'll be happy to pay for any costs involved. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 8, 2010)

Its not the same brochure, just one I have. Same velocipede ad and I snuck in a pic of mine, enjoy


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2010)

Very cool, this is a very valuable reference. Where and how did you get this? Especially in such nice shape!


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got it out of a pile of papers that were on there way to the trash


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 9, 2010)

Terrific rescue! That's a beautiful example of IJ tricycles you have there. I've been with ebay since 2002, and I believe there's only been a few Iver Johnsons listed FS since then, unless I somehow overlooked the listings.

Dave


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2010)

Just picked up a "Super Mobike". Pretty sure there was a speck of blue somewhere left on the frame. That photo is a very good reference. Thanks for the post!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi ODB, I think you have a Mobicycle as opposed to a Super Mobibike. Mobicycle has 28 inch rims, no tank or rack. The Supermobike was 26 inch, rack and tank. I saw the pic of it, just like mine. Post more pics please.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 12, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hi ODB, I think you have a Mobicycle as opposed to a Super Mobibike. Mobicycle has 28 inch rims, no tank or rack. The Supermobike was 26 inch, rack and tank. I saw the pic of it, just like mine. Post more pics please.




I think you're right. Mine does have a rack though, No tank and 28" wheels (whats left of them anyway). I'll get more pics once its put back together. I think its gonna look alot different next time you see it...


----------

